# Snowboarding out of Amsterdam?



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

So just found out my work is sending me to Amsterdam for a month or two starting in december, was wondering if it was worth it to bring my snowboarding gear. How convenient/costly is it to fly somewhere in the alps for a 2 day riding trip? Any resorts recommended? First time in europe so I know absolutely nothing. TIA


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Do it, well the snowboarding part, i would just rent some gear. 

Do you have an epic pass? Thry usually have some free tickets to a few places ober there. You could go visit @neni in CH.


----------



## Timboss (Feb 18, 2017)

There are same options in the Netherlands. There are 2 good indoor ski centers.
One is Snowworld Zoetermeer, this is the smaller of the two but still fun, and there is Snowworld Landgraaf which is the largest indoor ski center in Europe. 
Neither of the two come close to resorts but still really fun if you want to board for a day or two so you can definitely bring your snowboard gear. 
If you really want to go to a resort, here is a list of the top Austrian resorts that I saw in an other post here.
awe365.com/austrian-shred-16-best-austria-snowboarding-holiday-destinations/

Hope this helps


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

A weekend trip is an easy thing. You can fly from Amsterdam to Geneva (from where you head to Wallis or French resorts) or Zurich (if you want to head to Graubünden resorts) in 1.5hrs for few bucks (abt 30$ one direction) with www.Easyjet.com
From Geneva it's a short train ride (www.sbb.ch for timetables; that ride will be more expensive than the flight, hehe... it's Switzerland :/) to numerous resorts, or rent acar from Europcar.
Check out www.bergfex.com for a complete list of French, Swiss, Austrian etc. resorts.
Snow forecast gives you data on current snow levels.

A thing to consider: Saas Fee in Wallis has a season pass which costs incredible 233 bucks https://www.saas-fee.ch/wintercard/en/


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

There are some fairly low level German ski resorts quite close to the Dutch border, 3-4 hours drive from Amsterdam, certainly worth a weekend if it snows.


----------



## MrEgg (Mar 31, 2015)

I know there is a huge indoor slope in holland.
You could always get a sleeper train to the alps?
Nearest in germany would be something like winterberg?
4 hr drive - you may be better off flying in the same amount of time?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Wow my first time snowboarding ever was in Zoetermeer like 15 yrs ago. I rode in jeans  

It's cheap to go anywhere in Europe from Amsterdam. Just gotta keep yourself flexible and ready to pounce.


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

Yes was going to say the Alps are full of Dutch people. Often hurtling downhill out of control or trying to figure out how to get their car out of a ditch.

Anyway Amsterdam is an amazing city. I must have been 20+ times and it never gets old - although it has changed a fair bit in the last 20 years. The truffles are incredible and will literally blow your mind.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Snow Hound said:


> Yes was going to say the Alps are full of Dutch people. Often hurtling downhill out of control or trying to figure out how to get their car out of a ditch.


OMG... Dutch ppl driving on mtn passes or, even worse, on mtn pass tunnels... eek!

16, I wouldn't bother with indoor stuff. You know how a mtn looks n feels and you like to ride with a bit of speed. Indoor would simply suck. Get some weekends in a Alps resort with decent verts; visit Zermatts or Chamonix' insane verticals, ride steep Mont Fort, ride beneath Eiger North Face..., bring your boots but rent a decent board to save the bucks for the baggage on flights and ride some great terrain.
My place is a bit too off to reach by Easyjey, but Skyworks flies to Bern; bit more expensive tho... we have plenty boards you can use if you choose to visit Bernese Oberland


----------



## elstinky (Jan 24, 2010)

neni said:


> You know how a mtn looks n feels and you like to ride with a bit of speed. Indoor would simply suck


I can attest that's true. Couple of years ago after a trip to the Alps I was missing riding so much I went indoor anyway and it was a complete disappointment. Even though the slope at Landgraaf is quite long, going top to bottom straight out takes only 15 seconds or so and was still not fast enough to my liking. And then the lift up again takes a couple of minutes.

On the positive side: If you don't set your expectations high don't set your goal on bombing down a mountain it can be fun. I do still go there a couple of times per year with friends in the off-season for practicing small jibs and park and do have a great time then.


----------



## pplaggenborg (Jan 24, 2017)

I live in Amsterdam. You can easily fly to the Alps from Amsterdam Schiphol Airport. Check out Google Flights. EasyJet and Transavia have cheap flights in winter. Flying cheap to Geneva, but also to Innsbruck for Austrian and Italian resorts. Or fly to Turin, close to Italian/French/Swiss resorts.

Get yourself an inexpensive rental car there or take a bus/taxi to the resorts.

Or get a car and drive or carpool from Amsterdam and leave on Wednesday afternoon and return on Sunday.

How you’re going depends on your budget. But it’s definitely worth it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------

